# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Arap Zulmü: Irak Türkmeneli ve Suriye Türkmenleri >  Irak'ta Türkmenlerin Tarihi Kökeni

## ceydaaa

ss.jpgTürkmenler Irak'a büyük topluluklar halinde hicret etmişlerdir. Bu hicret Horasan'a vali olarak gelen "Übeydullah Bin Ziyat" döneminde -yani hicri 54 yılında- gerçekleşmiştir. Übeydullah Türkmenlerden 2000 okçu ve savaşçı seçip Irak'a göndererek Basra'da yerleşmelerini sağlamıştır. Bu savaşçıları da Übeydullah, Basra'daki Irak limanına yapılan dış saldırılar ve Yemen'de isyan eden oymakları bastırmak amaçları ile kullanmıştır. Ayrıca bu Türkmenler, Araplarla karışıp Kuran-ı Kerim'in dili olan Arapça'yı öğrenmiş ve Allah'ın rızası için İslam düşmanları ile savaşmaya başlamışlardır. Yazılı belgeler, Übeydullah Bin Ziyat'ın, Türkmenleri askeri yerlere girip Basra'daki Irak limanını kurmak ve iç isyanını bastırmak gibi işlerinde kullanan ilk Arap önder olarak belirtirler.

Böylece Irak'a Türkmen hicreti askeri nedenlerden dolayı devam etmiştir. Daha sonra Irak'ta yerleşip ticaret, sanayi, ziraat ve siyaset gibi değişik işlerde çalışmışlardır. İşlerinde emanet ehli ve dürüst olan Türkmenler, Emevi Devleti'nin ilgisini çekip büyük bir kısmı orduda önemli görevlere gelmiştir. Bu sayede de Türkmenler, Emevi Dönemi'nden bu yana Irak ve Arap tarihinde önemli bir rol almıştır. Abbasi Dönemi'nde de bu etkinlikleri sürmüştür. Böylece Türkmenler birbirini takip eden dalgalar şeklinde Irak'a girip Abbasilerin çatısı altında Araplarla kaynaşmışlardır. Hicri 145 yılında Halife Ebu Cafer El-Mansur, Bağdat şehrini yapıp devletine başkent olarak tanıdıktan sonra, Türkmenlere de özel konut yerleri tahsis etmiştir.

Bu gerçekler, Osmanlı fetihlerinden asırlar önce de Irak'ta önemli bir Türkmen varlığı bulunduğunu göstermektedir. Bölgenin Osmanlı idaresine girmesinden sonra ise Türkmen nüfusu ve etkinliği daha da artmıştır. Osmanlı seferi ile çok sayıda Oğuz Türkü Irak'a girmiş ve yerleşmiştir. 1638 yılında IV. Murat'ın Bağdat seferinin ardından kent, Emevi idaresinden çıkarılmış ve Osmanlı'ya sadık olan Türkmenler buraya yerleştirilmiştir. Yeni gelen Türkler ve eskiden burada olan Türklerle aynı yerde yerleşip kaynaşmışlar ve böylece Irak'ta tek bir Türkmen etnik grubu oluşmuştur.

Türkmenlerin bölgedeki Araplar ve Kürtlerle olan ilişkileri de hemen her zaman dostane ve barışçıl olmuştur. Hepsi de ortak bir Müslüman kimliğinde birleşen bu üç halk, Osmanlı yönetiminde geçen asırlar boyunca barış ve huzur içinde yaşamıştır. Bölgede huzursuzluklar, çatışmalar ve baskılar ise, Osmanlı yönetiminin yıkılmasının ardından başlamıştır.

----------

